# Can I get a deep tissue massage?



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

title says it all







I have an appointment tomorrow and now I'm starting to doubt the safety.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

I have never heard of anything like this being a contraindication to bf. What are your concerns?


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blondimom728* 
I have never heard of anything like this being a contraindication to bf. What are your concerns?









: I get deep tissue once a week


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I thought I remembered somebody saying that toxins are released into your system (hence the reason they make you drink a ton of water when you're done). Maybe I imagined it?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I thought I remembered somebody saying that toxins are released into your system (hence the reason they make you drink a ton of water when you're done). Maybe I imagined it?









Aren't the toxins already in you then?

I think the water is for the lactic acid that builds up in your muscles after the massage.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

hey look! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=715288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Aren't the toxins already in you then?

I think the water is for the lactic acid that builds up in your muscles after the massage.


I guess you're right. I imagined them hiding out in my...deep tissues. Okay then! I will enjoy my guilt-free massage. It will be my new monthly child-free time. I was slipping away for pedicures, but its time to step things up. Three kids is hard


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
hey look! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=715288

I guess you're right. I imagined them hiding out in my...deep tissues. Okay then! I will enjoy my guilt-free massage. It will be my new monthly child-free time. I was slipping away for pedicures, but its time to step things up. Three kids is hard









Enjoy! I had one a few weeks ago and it was amazing. Painful at times, but exactly what I needed.


----------



## avedagrrl (Sep 17, 2007)

I trade hair services and child care with a couple massage therapists, so I get massage at least once a month! Nothing better to relieve tense shoulder and neck muscles that get overworked BFing! Enjoy!


----------



## JenInO (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, i do believe they say that toxins are stored in our fat, muscles, etc. and that a deep tissue massage does release those. But I would say that those toxins won't really be bad for your baby. Like the pp said, they were already in you. But whether it is toxins or lactic acid, your baby might notice a difference in the taste of your milk. (Just like how they say that exercising can change the taste of your milk.) But I'm pretty sure it would return to normal within a half a day or so.

Have fun! Oooh. I'm jealous!


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

On a similar note, rapid weight loss will release toxins as into breatmilk. But as they say, most things in moderation are okay.

Have you tried a Cranial Sacral (spelling) massage? It was wonderful. I received one once when I had mastitis and it helped the infection and was very relaxing.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Ditto the Cranial work, it is really awesome.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm a massage therapist and a BFing mama, and the only thing to be concerned about is the discomfort of lying face down. I suggest you empty 'em good before your appointment!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Okay,what about hot stone massage? How do you lie on your breasts? Do you tell the practitioner you are nursing? Do you bring a towel?


----------

